# Help finding a Church of England Christian Church in Pattaya



## lwa04

Hello, 

My husband and I have recently moved to Pattaya for work and would like to find a church to go to. We're from the UK and go to a Church of England Christian church back home. 

Does anybody know of an English speaking church we could join? 

Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit

lwa04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband and I have recently moved to Pattaya for work and would like to find a church to go to. We're from the UK and go to a Church of England Christian church back home.
> 
> Does anybody know of an English speaking church we could join?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi And Welcome To The Forum,

I'm in the Philippines so do not have solid information for you. Was just thinking though, you might check your local phone directory there. Failing that, a phone call to your embassy might give you some insight and information.


Good luck in the search,

Jet Lag...


----------



## joseph44

The number of Chistian Churches in Thailand is very limited. 
As far as I know, the is a Christian Church near the junction Sukhumvit Road - Pattaya Klaang. 

Google: "christian church pattaya"


----------

